# Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003... a good option???



## wwwescape (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am finally looking to replace my Sony Ericsson K750i of 5 years. I have a budget of Rs. 20,000/- and am very keen on buying the Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003.

I've heard and read that the Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003 is an awesome phone. I wanted some true opinions on the same.

Thanks.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep... 

GO for it... Best at this budget range... 

But lacks, Flash...


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 26, 2011)

At your budget it is a tempting offer....but before deciding 
Go through GSM arena's extensive review
Samsung I9003 Galaxy SL review: Through different eyes - GSMArena.com

Also if you can HTC desire is still to beat...the only downside to it is the premium one pays for that.....btw it is available for 19.5k @ lets buy  


here is my hands on review for the same  
Samsung SL I9003 hands on


p>s:hope this helps


----------



## wwwescape (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! Now I'm convinced. I'm getting the Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003!

I'm also considering buying the Samsung Galaxy 3 i5801 for my kin. I'd like opinions on this phone too.


----------



## NainO (Mar 27, 2011)

^^^ you better buy LG Optimus One P500, far better than Galaxy 3...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 27, 2011)

Galaxy 3 is not a good choice now since it is now outdated. Either get the Galaxy Ace or LG Optimus One instead.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

@OP- If Camera is an issue with you then increase your budget a bit and go for Xperia NEO, otherwise go for anything, like Galaxy SL or else.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 27, 2011)

Do check out a demo of it before buying. I felt the menu items just a bit too sensitive. Its irritating when u want to move the screen but always the menu items get selected instead. Might be just me.. but its wat i felt.


----------



## wwwescape (Apr 19, 2011)

I finally got the Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003... and it's awsome...

I have 1 question. How do I transfer all my precious SMSes from my old Sony Ericsson K750i to my new Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003?

I also got the Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 for my kin. I have read that the Android 2.2 Froyo update is available for this phone at the expense of a few bugs. Do you guys think it's a good option to upgrade and can we expect fixes of these bugs from Samsung?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 20, 2011)

^^^
Your model Galaxy SL I9003 comes with Froyo only...


----------



## wwwescape (Apr 20, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> ^^^
> Your model Galaxy SL I9003 comes with Froyo only...



Not for my Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003. I was talking about the update for the Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801.

Anyways I just upgraded the Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 to Android 2.2 Froyo and hardly encountered any of the bugs that have been surfacing all over the internet... I'll let you know if I face any more problems...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> I finally got the Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003... and it's awsome...
> 
> I have 1 question. How do I transfer all my precious SMSes from my old Sony Ericsson K750i to my new Samsung Galaxy S GT Black I9003?
> 
> I also got the Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 for my kin. I have read that the Android 2.2 Froyo update is available for this phone at the expense of a few bugs. Do you guys think it's a good option to upgrade and can we expect fixes of these bugs from Samsung?



It comes with Froyo. Regd SMS Backup's, copy all SMS to SD card and try to restore it in SL using PC Studio app.

Galaxy 3 I5801 is bad option. Better get LG O1. Solid phone, comes with Froyo.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 20, 2011)

I would suggest to increase budget just a bit and get HTC Desire S. I am sceptical about devices like galaxy SL and other lower galaxy devices to get gingerbread and above. And I have a feeling that Desire S will get updates beyond Gingerbread.


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 20, 2011)

The OP has ALREADY PURCHASED Galaxy SL and Galaxy 3. I don't why people are still suggesting alternatives. 



wwwescape said:


> Anyways I just upgraded the Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 to Android 2.2 Froyo and hardly encountered any of the bugs that have been surfacing all over the internet... I'll let you know if I face any more problems...



Do try out custom ROM for G3. Its really awesome, with overclocked CPU and super smooth performance.


----------



## wwwescape (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes guys... I already purchased both the Samsung Galaxy S I9003 and Samsumg Galaxy 3 I5801 (which has been upgraded to Android 2.2 Froyo)...

Will update this thread with any bugs found in the updated Android 2.2 Froyo though...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> Yes guys... I already purchased both the Samsung Galaxy S I9003 and Samsumg Galaxy 3 I5801 (which has been upgraded to Android 2.2 Froyo)...
> 
> Will update this thread with any bugs found in the updated Android 2.2 Froyo though...



Post all the problems/opinions in this thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/139531-official-samsung-galaxy-sl-i9003-thread.html

Make it available at one place, so that someone going to buy this will get much info.


----------



## wwwescape (Apr 20, 2011)

No problems with my Samsung Galaxy S I9003 as yet... but is there a thread for Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 as that's the phone I upgraded to Android 2.2. Froyo...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> No problems with my Samsung Galaxy S I9003 as yet... but is there a thread for Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 as that's the phone I upgraded to Android 2.2. Froyo...



If there is no Thread, create one.


----------



## wwwescape (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know much about android phones so I'm only going to start a new thread if I get responses to this post.

These are the only issues I've noticed so far after upgrading the Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 to Android 2.2 Froyo:

1) Cannot seem to get Adobe Flash Player and Adobe AIR installed.
2) Cannot use live wallpapers.
3) Cannot play non-supported video files even after installing an app like VPlayer Advanced.

These are just issues I noticed because I actually use those features. I'd love to hear from others who have upgraded and found some issues.

On another note I don't think I'll ever be able to get my SMSes from my old Sony Ericsson K750i to my new Samsung Galaxy S I9003 as I am unable to connect to a PC. I've tried numerous data cables on different PCs but to no avail.

Do you think I should give my phone to a technician to backup my SMSes on an SD Card and then use the backup to transfer to my new Samsung Galaxy S I9003? What are your opinions on the same?

I've also been going crazy over Android apps and am thinking of starting my own thread of favorite and recommended apps (unless there's already one started here).

Any good app recommendations for me?


----------



## wwwescape (Apr 25, 2011)

Need some more help...

What are the settings to activate Vodafone Live! on my Samsung Galaxy S I9003? Vodafone Live! used to work fine on my Sony Ericsson K750i... Unfortunately Vodafone 3G is still not available in my area...

I'm using an app called aTrackDog to find updates for all my apps... It works great, except that it shows the 'Android Market' app update (5.0.12) which I'm sure doesn't exist... Am I right?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 26, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> Need some more help...
> 
> What are the settings to activate Vodafone Live! on my Samsung Galaxy S I9003? Vodafone Live! used to work fine on my Sony Ericsson K750i... Unfortunately Vodafone 3G is still not available in my area...
> 
> I'm using an app called aTrackDog to find updates for all my apps... It works great, except that it shows the 'Android Market' app update (5.0.12) which I'm sure doesn't exist... Am I right?



You have to request for the service message (call CC and ask them to send the service msg) and thats it. It'll work. Working fine for me. Using Vodafone 2G in my SGS i9003.


----------

